# Bluetooth Commands



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

ralphtrent said:


> Hello
> When I want to dial my phone with the bluetooth, I press the button, they she says "Ready" I say "Call", she says "Say name or number" If I say a name thats in my phone book, it only repeats back numbers. Do i have to physically say Name when asked and not the name I want dialed? I looked everywhere but can not find out how to use this feature productively.
> 
> Thanks,
> RalphTrent


Say "Hands Free"
Say "Bluetooth"
Say "Help"

Calling by name only works with names stored in the car's system. If you want to voice dial via the phone book in your phone, and the phone supports voice dialing, say "Voice" after "Bluetooth", and your phones voice command system will work from there.


----------



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks I will give that a try.


----------



## brewer (Feb 15, 2011)

what happens when you say "Voice" is it then uses your phone's commands instead of the car's commands!
I figured that out when I was having issues doing the same thing and noticed a prompt popup on my phone that said the available commands.
It is confusing at first but you'll eventually get it.
What is weird sometimes too is that the person's name will not always show up when they call (instead it is just their number), but sometimes it does.

It doesn't help that I have 400+ contacts either though :/


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

make sure you wait for the prompts as well. I can't speak for other phones, but on the iphone you need to wait about 2-3 seconds after saying voice. You will hear then voice control tone from the speakers, and at that point you can voice dial a number or contact (or change music if you are connected via usb).


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

This made it worth logging in today. Thanks guys.


----------



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

I must be an idiot. When she said "ready" I said "Voice" and she said "Pardon?" I said "voice "and again she said "Pardon?". I have the DROID by Motorola so the phone supports voice commands. I have the bluetooth logo on the phone and the radio so the connectivity is there. If i manually dial or call a contact the call is placed using the Radio so that all works. I think its just a matter of me not understand what I am supposed to do when she says "Ready".


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

ralphtrent said:


> I must be an idiot. When she said "ready" I said "Voice" and she said "Pardon?" I said "voice "and again she said "Pardon?". I have the DROID by Motorola so the phone supports voice commands. I have the bluetooth logo on the phone and the radio so the connectivity is there. If i manually dial or call a contact the call is placed using the Radio so that all works. I think its just a matter of me not understand what I am supposed to do when she says "Ready".


After you say voice, she should say "accessing (phone name tag)" If this does not happen, you phone's voice command is not supported yet.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Go here to see if your phone is supported:

General Motors | Bluetooth for GM Vehicles | GM


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*OnStar working to improve.......*

_Good thread for one and all_ . Came across this article related to this thread. Onstar working on the voice command system for better recognition quality. I've noticed the Cruze voice system of OnStar / Nav is _improved_ compared to our prior GM vehicles ( '09, '08, '07).

OnStar Voice Update | GM Authority


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

This is great, thanks guys. So when I say "voice" and it goes to my phone's phonebook/voice commands. Do I have to have a head set on? Or will it just access it via the bluetooth?

Thanks, I'm new to the whole bluetooth car phone jammy.


----------



## Lettersize (Mar 20, 2012)

I want to know if there is an easy way to speed dial without going through all of her questions? 
I have a Droid X. also I have only had my Cruze for a week, so I am not too familiar with it yet.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

After pairing my phone with the car and starting the car, I received a prompt on my phone to allow phonebook (PBAP) access to the car's bluetooth. I told the phone to permanently allow access to the car. Accepting the car's request might help to get voice commands working.

Vampyre, the car IS the headset. Are you wondering if one needs ANOTHER bluetooth headset? I think that would be no.

Moto droid 2 running cyanogenmod


----------

